# compile dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1 failed (solventado)

## Luciernaga

Pues eso: tal como digo en el título ...

Al parecer es un tema recurrente por lo que he visto en las búsquedas, también en el 'Bugzilla'.

Me ha fallado GJS tanto en las actualizaciones de Gentoo como en una instalación nueva de Gentoo estable.

Incluso individualmente con: USE="cairo test -examples -sysprof" emerge -av dev-libs/gjs

A continuación expongo la variable USE del make.conf y el archivo resultante 'build.log'.

```
USE="-qt4 -qt5 -kde gtk gtk+ gtk3 gnome dvd cdr alsa nls svg X dbus cups (gstreamer ffmpeg) png jpeg tiff php acl ppds ldap readline python winbind sqlite policykit (ssl gnutls) unicode icu java slp samba 64bit (multilib) pulseaudio elogind branding udev"
```

```
[32m * [39;49;00mPackage:    dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1

[32m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: gnome@gentoo.org

[32m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 cairo elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux readline userland_GNU

[32m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gjs-1.70.1.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1 ...

meson setup --libdir lib64 --localstatedir /var/lib --prefix /usr --sysconfdir /etc --wrap-mode nodownload --build.pkg-config-path /usr/share/pkgconfig --pkg-config-path /usr/share/pkgconfig --native-file /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/temp/meson.x86_64-pc-linux-gnu.amd64.ini --buildtype plain -Dcairo=enabled -Dreadline=enabled -Dprofiler=disabled -Dinstalled_tests=false -Dskip_dbus_tests=true -Dskip_gtk_tests=true /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1 /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build

[1mThe Meson build system[0m

Version: 0.60.3

Source dir: [1m/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1[0m

Build dir: [1m/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build[0m

Build type: [1mnative build[0m

Project name: [1mgjs[0m

Project version: [1m1.70.1[0m

C compiler for the host machine: [1mx86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[0m (gcc 11.2.1 "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 11.2.1_p20220115 p4) 11.2.1 20220115")

C linker for the host machine: [1mx86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[0m ld.bfd 2.37

C++ compiler for the host machine: [1mx86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++[0m (gcc 11.2.1 "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ (Gentoo 11.2.1_p20220115 p4) 11.2.1 20220115")

C++ linker for the host machine: [1mx86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++[0m ld.bfd 2.37

Host machine cpu family: [1mx86_64[0m

Host machine cpu: [1mx86_64[0m

Compiler for C++ supports arguments -fno-strict-aliasing: [1;32mYES[0m 

Compiler for C++ supports arguments -Wno-variadic-macros: [1;32mYES[0m 

Compiler for C++ supports arguments -Wno-missing-field-initializers: [1;32mYES[0m 

Compiler for C supports arguments -Wno-typedef-redefinition: [1;31mNO[0m 

Compiler for C++ supports link arguments -Bsymbolic-functions: [1;32mYES[0m 

Compiler for C supports arguments -fno-semantic-interposition: [1;32mYES[0m 

Compiler for C++ supports arguments -fno-semantic-interposition: [1;32mYES[0m 

Found pkg-config: [1m/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config[0m (1.8.0)

Run-time dependency [1mglib-2.0[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m2.70.4[0m

Run-time dependency [1mgthread-2.0[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m2.70.4[0m

Run-time dependency [1mgobject-2.0[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m2.70.4[0m

Run-time dependency [1mgio-2.0[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m2.70.4[0m

Run-time dependency [1mlibffi[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m3.3[0m

Run-time dependency [1mgobject-introspection-1.0[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m1.70.0[0m

Run-time dependency [1mmozjs-78[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m78.15.0[0m

Run-time dependency [1mcairo[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m1.16.0[0m

Run-time dependency [1mcairo-gobject[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m1.16.0[0m

Run-time dependency [1mcairo-xlib[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m1.16.0[0m

Dependency [1msysprof-capture-4[0m skipped: feature [1mprofiler[0m disabled

Library [1mreadline[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m

Checking if "[1m64-bit atomics built-in[0m" : links: [1;32mYES[0m 

Checking if "[1mSpiderMonkey is a non-debug build[0m" with dependency mozjs-78: compiles: [1;32mYES[0m 

Checking if "[1mSpiderMonkey sanity check[0m" with dependency mozjs-78 runs: [1;32mYES[0m

Checking if "[1mprintf() supports %I alternative int syntax[0m" : compiles: [1;32mYES[0m 

Program [1mdtrace[0m found: [1;31mNO[0m

Program [1mdbus-run-session[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/usr/bin/dbus-run-session)

Program [1mglib-compile-schemas[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/usr/bin/glib-compile-schemas)

Check usable header "[1mreadline/readline.h[0m" : [1;32mYES[0m 

Check usable header "[1msys/syscall.h[0m" : [1;32mYES[0m 

Check usable header "[1munistd.h[0m" : [1;32mYES[0m 

Check usable header "[1msignal.h[0m" : [1;32mYES[0m 

Configuring [1mconfig.h[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mgjs.stp[0m using configuration

Found pkg-config: [1m/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config[0m (1.8.0)

Program [1mglib-compile-resources[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/usr/bin/glib-compile-resources)

Compiler for C++ supports link arguments -Wl,--version-script,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/libgjs.map: [1;32mYES[0m 

Compiler for C++ supports link arguments -Wl,-exported_symbols_list,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/libgjs.symbols: [1;31mNO[0m 

Dependency [1mgobject-introspection-1.0[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m1.70.0[0m [1;34m(cached)[0m

Dependency [1mgobject-introspection-1.0[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m1.70.0[0m [1;34m(cached)[0m

Program [1mg-ir-scanner[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/usr/bin/g-ir-scanner)

Dependency [1mgobject-introspection-1.0[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m [36m1.70.0[0m [1;34m(cached)[0m

Program [1mg-ir-compiler[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/usr/bin/g-ir-compiler)

[1;31mDEPRECATION:[0m Passing --warn-error is deprecated in favor of "fatal_warnings" keyword argument since v0.55

Program [1mbuild/symlink-gjs.py[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/usr/bin/python3.9 /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/build/symlink-gjs.py)

Program [1mscripts/testCommandLine.sh[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/scripts/testCommandLine.sh)

Configuring [1mtestCommandLine.sh.test[0m using configuration

Program [1mscripts/testCommandLineModules.sh[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/scripts/testCommandLineModules.sh)

Configuring [1mtestCommandLineModules.sh.test[0m using configuration

Program [1mscripts/testWarnings.sh[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/scripts/testWarnings.sh)

Configuring [1mtestWarnings.sh.test[0m using configuration

Program [1mglib-compile-resources[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/usr/bin/glib-compile-resources)

[1;31mDEPRECATION:[0m Passing --warn-error is deprecated in favor of "fatal_warnings" keyword argument since v0.55

[1;31mDEPRECATION:[0m Passing --warn-error is deprecated in favor of "fatal_warnings" keyword argument since v0.55

[1;31mDEPRECATION:[0m Passing --warn-error is deprecated in favor of "fatal_warnings" keyword argument since v0.55

Program [1mglib-compile-schemas[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/usr/bin/glib-compile-schemas)

Configuring [1mtestself.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestByteArray.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestExceptions.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestFormat.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestFundamental.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGettext.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGIMarshalling.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGio.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGLib.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGObject.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGObjectClass.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGObjectInterface.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGObjectValue.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGTypeClass.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestImporter.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestIntrospection.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestLang.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestLegacyByteArray.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestLegacyClass.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestLegacyGObject.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestMainloop.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestNamespace.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestPackage.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestParamSpec.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestPrint.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestRegress.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestSignals.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestSystem.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestTweener.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestCairo.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestWarnLib.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGDBus.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestConsole.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestESModules.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestEncoding.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestGLibLogWriter.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mtestCairoModule.test[0m using configuration

Program [1mdebugger-test.sh[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/debugger-test.sh)

Configuring [1mbacktrace.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mbreakpoint.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mcontinue.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mdelete.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mdetach.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mdown-up.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mfinish.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mframe.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mkeys.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mlastvalues.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mlist.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mnext.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mprint.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mquit.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mreturn.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mset.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mstep.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mthrow.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1mthrow-ignored.test[0m using configuration

Configuring [1muntil.test[0m using configuration

Program [1mglib-compile-resources[0m found: [1;32mYES[0m (/usr/bin/glib-compile-resources)

meson.build:744: [1;33mWARNING:[0m Not using GTK, not all tests will be run.

meson.build:748: [1;33mWARNING:[0m Not using DBus, not all tests will be run.

[1mMessage:[0m Optional features

==========================

Build Cairo module: true

Use readline for input in interactive shell and debugger: true

Build profiler (Linux only): false

Build with precompiled headers: true

Build targets in project: [1m29[0m

gjs [36m1.70.1[0m

  [1mUser defined options[0m

    Native files         : /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/temp/meson.x86_64-pc-linux-gnu.amd64.ini

    build.pkg_config_path: /usr/share/pkgconfig

    buildtype            : plain

    libdir               : lib64

    localstatedir        : /var/lib

    pkg_config_path      : /usr/share/pkgconfig

    prefix               : /usr

    sysconfdir           : /etc

    wrap_mode            : nodownload

    cairo                : enabled

    installed_tests      : false

    profiler             : disabled

    readline             : enabled

    skip_dbus_tests      : true

    skip_gtk_tests       : true

Found ninja-1.10.2 at /usr/bin/ninja

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1 ...

meson compile -C /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build --jobs 9 --load-average 0 --verbose

ninja: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build'

[1/121] /usr/bin/glib-compile-resources ../gjs-1.70.1/js.gresource.xml --sourcedir ../gjs-1.70.1/ --c-name js_resources --internal --generate --target js-resources.h

[2/121] /usr/bin/glib-compile-resources ../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js/jsunit.gresources.xml --sourcedir ../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js --c-name jsunit_resources --internal --generate --target installed-tests/js/jsunit-resources.h

[3/121] /usr/bin/glib-compile-resources ../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js/jsunit.gresources.xml --sourcedir ../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js --c-name jsunit_resources --internal --generate --target installed-tests/js/jsunit-resources.c --dependency-file installed-tests/js/jsunit-resources.c.d

[4/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Iinstalled-tests/js/libwarnlib.so.p -Iinstalled-tests/js -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wextra -std=c99 -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -pthread -Wno-error -MD -MQ installed-tests/js/libwarnlib.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_warnlib.c.o -MF installed-tests/js/libwarnlib.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_warnlib.c.o.d -o installed-tests/js/libwarnlib.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_warnlib.c.o -c /usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/warnlib.c

[5/121] /usr/bin/glib-compile-resources ../gjs-1.70.1/js.gresource.xml --sourcedir ../gjs-1.70.1/ --c-name js_resources --internal --generate --target js-resources.c --dependency-file js-resources.c.d

[6/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Ilibgjs.so.0.0.0.p -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fvisibility=hidden -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wextra -std=c99 -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ libgjs.so.0.0.0.p/libgjs-private_gjs-util.c.o -MF libgjs.so.0.0.0.p/libgjs-private_gjs-util.c.o.d -o libgjs.so.0.0.0.p/libgjs-private_gjs-util.c.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/libgjs-private/gjs-util.c

[7/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -o installed-tests/js/libwarnlib.so installed-tests/js/libwarnlib.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_warnlib.c.o -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -shared -fPIC -Wl,--start-group -Wl,-soname,libwarnlib.so -Bsymbolic-functions -march=native -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so -Wl,--end-group

[8/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Iinstalled-tests/js/minijasmine.p -Iinstalled-tests/js -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wextra -std=c99 -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ installed-tests/js/minijasmine.p/meson-generated_.._jsunit-resources.c.o -MF installed-tests/js/minijasmine.p/meson-generated_.._jsunit-resources.c.o.d -o installed-tests/js/minijasmine.p/meson-generated_.._jsunit-resources.c.o -c installed-tests/js/jsunit-resources.c

[9/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Iinstalled-tests/js/minijasmine.p -Iinstalled-tests/js -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' '-DINSTTESTDIR="/usr/libexec/installed-tests/gjs"' -MD -MQ installed-tests/js/minijasmine.p/.._minijasmine.cpp.o -MF installed-tests/js/minijasmine.p/.._minijasmine.cpp.o.d -o installed-tests/js/minijasmine.p/.._minijasmine.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/minijasmine.cpp

[10/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Ilibgjs.so.0.0.0.p -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fvisibility=hidden -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wextra -std=c99 -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ libgjs.so.0.0.0.p/libgjs-private_gjs-gdbus-wrapper.c.o -MF libgjs.so.0.0.0.p/libgjs-private_gjs-gdbus-wrapper.c.o.d -o libgjs.so.0.0.0.p/libgjs-private_gjs-gdbus-wrapper.c.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/libgjs-private/gjs-gdbus-wrapper.c

[11/121] /usr/bin/glib-compile-schemas --targetdir installed-tests/js ../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js

[12/121] /usr/bin/glib-compile-resources ../gjs-1.70.1/test/mock-js-resources.gresource.xml --sourcedir ../gjs-1.70.1/test/.. --sourcedir ../gjs-1.70.1/test --c-name mock_js_resources --internal --generate --target test/mock-js-resources.c --dependency-file test/mock-js-resources.c.d

[13/121] /usr/bin/glib-compile-resources ../gjs-1.70.1/test/mock-js-resources.gresource.xml --sourcedir ../gjs-1.70.1/test/.. --sourcedir ../gjs-1.70.1/test --c-name mock_js_resources --internal --generate --target test/mock-js-resources.h

[14/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Ilibgjs.so.0.0.0.p -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fvisibility=hidden -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wextra -std=c99 -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ libgjs.so.0.0.0.p/meson-generated_.._js-resources.c.o -MF libgjs.so.0.0.0.p/meson-generated_.._js-resources.c.o.d -o libgjs.so.0.0.0.p/meson-generated_.._js-resources.c.o -c js-resources.c

[15/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Itest/libgjs-tests-common.a.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ test/libgjs-tests-common.a.p/gjs-test-utils.cpp.o -MF test/libgjs-tests-common.a.p/gjs-test-utils.cpp.o.d -o test/libgjs-tests-common.a.p/gjs-test-utils.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/test/gjs-test-utils.cpp

[16/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Iinstalled-tests/js/libgjstesttools/libgjstesttools.so.p -Iinstalled-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -Wno-error -MD -MQ installed-tests/js/libgjstesttools/libgjstesttools.so.p/gjs-test-tools.cpp.o -MF installed-tests/js/libgjstesttools/libgjstesttools.so.p/gjs-test-tools.cpp.o.d -o installed-tests/js/libgjstesttools/libgjstesttools.so.p/gjs-test-tools.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js/libgjstesttools/gjs-test-tools.cpp

[17/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Iinstalled-tests/js/libregress.so.p -Iinstalled-tests/js -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wextra -std=c99 -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -pthread -Wno-error -MD -MQ installed-tests/js/libregress.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_regress.c.o -MF installed-tests/js/libregress.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_regress.c.o.d -o installed-tests/js/libregress.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_regress.c.o -c /usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/regress.c

[01m[K/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/regress.c:[m[K In function ‘[01m[Kregress_test_array_static_in_int[m[K’:

[01m[K/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/regress.c:873:39:[m[K [01;35m[Kwarning: [m[Kunused parameter ‘[01m[Kx[m[K’ [[01;35m[K-Wunused-parameter[m[K]

  873 | regress_test_array_static_in_int ([01;35m[Kint x[static 10][m[K)

      |                                   [01;35m[K~~~~^~~~~~~~~~~~[m[K

[18/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Iinstalled-tests/js/libgimarshallingtests.so.p -Iinstalled-tests/js -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wextra -std=c99 -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -pthread -Wno-error -MD -MQ installed-tests/js/libgimarshallingtests.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_gimarshallingtests.c.o -MF installed-tests/js/libgimarshallingtests.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_gimarshallingtests.c.o.d -o installed-tests/js/libgimarshallingtests.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_gimarshallingtests.c.o -c /usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/gimarshallingtests.c

[19/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -o installed-tests/js/libgimarshallingtests.so installed-tests/js/libgimarshallingtests.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_gimarshallingtests.c.o -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -shared -fPIC -Wl,--start-group -Wl,-soname,libgimarshallingtests.so -Bsymbolic-functions -march=native -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so -Wl,--end-group

[20/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -o installed-tests/js/libregress.so installed-tests/js/libregress.so.p/_usr_share_gobject-introspection-1.0_tests_regress.c.o -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -shared -fPIC -Wl,--start-group -Wl,-soname,libregress.so -Bsymbolic-functions -march=native -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libcairo.so /usr/lib64/libcairo-gobject.so -Wl,--end-group

[21/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Itest/gjs-tests.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wextra -std=c99 -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ test/gjs-tests.p/meson-generated_.._mock-js-resources.c.o -MF test/gjs-tests.p/meson-generated_.._mock-js-resources.c.o.d -o test/gjs-tests.p/meson-generated_.._mock-js-resources.c.o -c test/mock-js-resources.c

[22/121] /usr/bin/g-ir-scanner --no-libtool --namespace=WarnLib --nsversion=1.0 --warn-all --output installed-tests/js/WarnLib-1.0.gir --c-include=warnlib.h -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests --filelist=/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js/libwarnlib.so.p/WarnLib_1.0_gir_filelist --include=Gio-2.0 --symbol-prefix=warnlib_ --cflags-begin -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS --cflags-end --add-include-path=/usr/share/gir-1.0 -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js --library warnlib --extra-library=glib-2.0 --extra-library=gobject-2.0 --extra-library=gio-2.0 --extra-library=girepository-1.0 --sources-top-dirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/subprojects/ --sources-top-dirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/subprojects/

../../../../../../../usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/warnlib.h:33: Warning: WarnLib: symbol='do_moo': missing parameter name; undocumentable

../../../../../../../usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/warnlib.h:33: Warning: WarnLib: symbol='do_moo': missing parameter name; undocumentable

../../../../../../../usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/warnlib.h:39: Warning: WarnLib: symbol='warnlib_whatever_do_moo': missing parameter name; undocumentable

../../../../../../../usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/warnlib.h:39: Warning: WarnLib: symbol='warnlib_whatever_do_moo': missing parameter name; undocumentable

../../../../../../../usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/warnlib.h:41: Warning: WarnLib: symbol='warnlib_whatever_do_boo': missing parameter name; undocumentable

../../../../../../../usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/warnlib.h:41: Warning: WarnLib: symbol='warnlib_whatever_do_boo': missing parameter name; undocumentable

g-ir-scanner: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/tmp-introspectlp40jv9k/WarnLib-1.0 -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -march=native -O2 -pipe /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/tmp-introspectlp40jv9k/WarnLib-1.0.o -L. -Wl,-rpath,. -Wl,--no-as-needed -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js -Wl,-rpath,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js -lwarnlib -lglib-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgirepository-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lglib-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

../../../../../../../usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/warnlib.c:41: Warning: WarnLib: warnlib_whatever_do_boo: unknown parameter 'x' in documentation comment, should be one of 'arg1', 'arg2'

../../../../../../../usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests/warnlib.c:42: Warning: WarnLib: warnlib_whatever_do_boo: unknown parameter 'y' in documentation comment, should be one of 'arg1', 'arg2'

<unknown>:: Warning: WarnLib: (ErrorQuarkFunction)unpaired_error_quark: warnlib_unpaired_error_quark: Couldn't find corresponding enumeration

[23/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Igjs-console.p -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ gjs-console.p/gjs_console.cpp.o -MF gjs-console.p/gjs_console.cpp.o.d -o gjs-console.p/gjs_console.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/gjs/console.cpp

[24/121] /usr/bin/g-ir-scanner --no-libtool --namespace=GIMarshallingTests --nsversion=1.0 --warn-all --output installed-tests/js/GIMarshallingTests-1.0.gir --warn-error -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests --filelist=/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js/libgimarshallingtests.so.p/GIMarshallingTests_1.0_gir_filelist --include=Gio-2.0 --symbol-prefix=gi_marshalling_tests_ --cflags-begin -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS --cflags-end --add-include-path=/usr/share/gir-1.0 -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js --library gimarshallingtests --extra-library=glib-2.0 --extra-library=gobject-2.0 --extra-library=gio-2.0 --extra-library=girepository-1.0 --sources-top-dirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/subprojects/ --sources-top-dirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/subprojects/

g-ir-scanner: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/tmp-introspectkbqe8_yn/GIMarshallingTests-1.0 -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -march=native -O2 -pipe /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/tmp-introspectkbqe8_yn/GIMarshallingTests-1.0.o -L. -Wl,-rpath,. -Wl,--no-as-needed -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js -Wl,-rpath,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js -lgimarshallingtests -lglib-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgirepository-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lglib-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

[25/121] /usr/bin/g-ir-compiler installed-tests/js/WarnLib-1.0.gir --output installed-tests/js/WarnLib-1.0.typelib --includedir=/usr/share/gir-1.0

[26/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Itest/gjs-tests.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ test/gjs-tests.p/gjs-test-no-introspection-object.cpp.o -MF test/gjs-tests.p/gjs-test-no-introspection-object.cpp.o.d -o test/gjs-tests.p/gjs-test-no-introspection-object.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/test/gjs-test-no-introspection-object.cpp

[27/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Itest/libgjs-tests-common.a.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ test/libgjs-tests-common.a.p/gjs-test-common.cpp.o -MF test/libgjs-tests-common.a.p/gjs-test-common.cpp.o.d -o test/libgjs-tests-common.a.p/gjs-test-common.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/test/gjs-test-common.cpp

[28/121] rm -f test/libgjs-tests-common.a && x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar csrD test/libgjs-tests-common.a test/libgjs-tests-common.a.p/gjs-test-utils.cpp.o test/libgjs-tests-common.a.p/gjs-test-common.cpp.o

[29/121] /usr/bin/g-ir-compiler installed-tests/js/GIMarshallingTests-1.0.gir --output installed-tests/js/GIMarshallingTests-1.0.typelib --includedir=/usr/share/gir-1.0

[30/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Itest/gjs-tests-internal.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -Iinstalled-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wextra -std=c99 -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -MD -MQ test/gjs-tests-internal.p/meson-generated_.._.._js-resources.c.o -MF test/gjs-tests-internal.p/meson-generated_.._.._js-resources.c.o.d -o test/gjs-tests-internal.p/meson-generated_.._.._js-resources.c.o -c js-resources.c

[31/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Ilibgjs-internal.a.p -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ libgjs-internal.a.p/gjs_pch.hh.gch -MF libgjs-internal.a.p/gjs_pch.hh.gch.d -o libgjs-internal.a.p/gjs_pch.hh.gch -c ../gjs-1.70.1/gjs/gjs_pch.hh

[32/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Ilibgjs-internal.a.p -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -fpch-preprocess -include gjs_pch.hh -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ libgjs-internal.a.p/gi_arg.cpp.o -MF libgjs-internal.a.p/gi_arg.cpp.o.d -o libgjs-internal.a.p/gi_arg.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/gi/arg.cpp

[31mFAILED: [0mlibgjs-internal.a.p/gi_arg.cpp.o 

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Ilibgjs-internal.a.p -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -fpch-preprocess -include gjs_pch.hh -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ libgjs-internal.a.p/gi_arg.cpp.o -MF libgjs-internal.a.p/gi_arg.cpp.o.d -o libgjs-internal.a.p/gi_arg.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/gi/arg.cpp

[01m[Kcc1plus:[m[K [01;35m[Kwarning: [m[Klibgjs-internal.a.p/gjs_pch.hh.gch: created and used with differing settings of '-mlwp' [[01;35m[K-Winvalid-pch[m[K]

[01m[Kcc1plus:[m[K [01;31m[Kerror: [m[Kone or more PCH files were found, but they were invalid

[01m[K<command-line>:[m[K [01;31m[Kfatal error: [m[Kgjs_pch.hh: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

[33/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Itest/gjs-tests-internal.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -Iinstalled-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-tests-internal.cpp.o -MF test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-tests-internal.cpp.o.d -o test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-tests-internal.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/test/gjs-tests-internal.cpp

[34/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Ilibgjs-jsapi.a.p -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fPIC -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ libgjs-jsapi.a.p/gjs_pch.hh.gch -MF libgjs-jsapi.a.p/gjs_pch.hh.gch.d -o libgjs-jsapi.a.p/gjs_pch.hh.gch -c ../gjs-1.70.1/gjs/gjs_pch.hh

[35/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Itest/gjs-tests-internal.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -Iinstalled-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-test-jsapi-utils.cpp.o -MF test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-test-jsapi-utils.cpp.o.d -o test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-test-jsapi-utils.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/test/gjs-test-jsapi-utils.cpp

[36/121] /usr/bin/g-ir-scanner --no-libtool --namespace=Regress --nsversion=1.0 --warn-all --output installed-tests/js/Regress-1.0.gir --warn-all --warn-error -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests --filelist=/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js/libregress.so.p/Regress_1.0_gir_filelist --include=Gio-2.0 --include=cairo-1.0 --symbol-prefix=regress_ --identifier-prefix=Regress --cflags-begin -I/usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/tests -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS --cflags-end --add-include-path=/usr/share/gir-1.0 -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js --library regress --extra-library=glib-2.0 --extra-library=gobject-2.0 --extra-library=gio-2.0 --extra-library=cairo --extra-library=cairo-gobject --extra-library=girepository-1.0 --sources-top-dirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1/subprojects/ --sources-top-dirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/subprojects/

g-ir-scanner: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/tmp-introspectc78v0h4j/Regress-1.0 -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -march=native -O2 -pipe /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/tmp-introspectc78v0h4j/Regress-1.0.o -L. -Wl,-rpath,. -Wl,--no-as-needed -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js -Wl,-rpath,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1-build/installed-tests/js -lregress -lglib-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgio-2.0 -lcairo -lcairo-gobject -lgirepository-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lglib-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

[37/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Itest/gjs-tests.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ test/gjs-tests.p/gjs-test-coverage.cpp.o -MF test/gjs-tests.p/gjs-test-coverage.cpp.o.d -o test/gjs-tests.p/gjs-test-coverage.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/test/gjs-test-coverage.cpp

[38/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Itest/gjs-tests-internal.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -Iinstalled-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-test-rooting.cpp.o -MF test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-test-rooting.cpp.o.d -o test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-test-rooting.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/test/gjs-test-rooting.cpp

[39/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Itest/gjs-tests.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ test/gjs-tests.p/gjs-tests.cpp.o -MF test/gjs-tests.p/gjs-tests.cpp.o.d -o test/gjs-tests.p/gjs-tests.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/test/gjs-tests.cpp

[40/121] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Itest/gjs-tests-internal.p -Itest -I../gjs-1.70.1/test -I. -I../gjs-1.70.1 -Iinstalled-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I../gjs-1.70.1/installed-tests/js/libgjstesttools -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/libmount -I/usr/include/blkid -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -fdiagnostics-color=always -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wextra -std=c++17 -fno-rtti -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fno-semantic-interposition -march=native -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -include /usr/include/mozjs-78/js/RequiredDefines.h -isystem /usr/include/mozjs-78 -pthread -DGJS_COMPILATION '-DGJS_JS_DIR="/usr/share/gjs-1.0"' '-DPKGLIBDIR="/usr/lib64/gjs"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Gjs"' -MD -MQ test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-test-call-args.cpp.o -MF test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-test-call-args.cpp.o.d -o test/gjs-tests-internal.p/gjs-test-call-args.cpp.o -c ../gjs-1.70.1/test/gjs-test-call-args.cpp

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   compile failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2738:  Called meson_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2034:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       "$@" || die "compile failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1::gentoo'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1/work/gjs-1.70.1'
```

Hay alguna solución posible? gracias

----------

## chrootman

Tengo esto por si sirve de algo:

```
[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gjs-1.72.0::gentoo  USE="cairo gtk readline -examples -sysprof -test" 606 KiB
```

```
equery depends dev-libs/gjs

 * These packages depend on dev-libs/gjs:

app-crypt/libsecret-0.20.5-r1 (introspection ? >=dev-libs/gjs-1.32)

gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.36.0 (test ? dev-libs/gjs)

gnome-base/gnome-shell-42.0 (>=dev-libs/gjs-1.71.1)

gnome-extra/gnome-characters-42.0 (>=dev-libs/gjs-1.50)

gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-42.0 (>=dev-libs/gjs-1.29)

gnome-extra/gnome-weather-42.0 (>=dev-libs/gjs-1.71.0)

gnome-extra/sushi-41.2 (>=dev-libs/gjs-1.40)
```

```
eix -I dev-libs/gjs

[I] dev-libs/gjs

     Available versions:  1.58.6^t[1] 1.58.8^t[1] 1.64.4^t 1.64.4^t[1] (~)1.64.5^t 1.70.1^t (~)1.72.0^t {+cairo examples gtk readline (+)sysprof test}

     Installed versions:  1.72.0^t(05:06:19 PM 03/30/2022)(cairo gtk readline -examples -sysprof -test)

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Gjs

     Description:         Javascript bindings for GNOME
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola "chrootman"

Ninguna de tus propuestas me ha funcionado ...  :Embarassed: 

-----------------------------------------------

El tema es que en esta máquina:

Placa base: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5

Procesdador: AMD FX8370 @4GHz.

Memoria: 16GB Crucial BallistiX Tactical DDR-3 1866 UDIMM 1.476v.

Gráfica: Asus GeForce GT 1030 DDR5 2GB PCI-Express (no admite el driver NOUVEAU, solo Nvidia 390.147)

BIOS: UEFI Version FB

Almacenamiento: ST3500418AS (en el caso que me ocupa)

Software: en otros discos: W10, Debian 11, Slackware 15, Fedora 35, y ....

Gentoo con KDE, Xfce4, Fluxbox, Lumina, funcionando correctamente, pero con GNOME 40 non furula ....

-------------------------------------------------

En otros equipos (incluído servidor) ningún problema con Gentoo.

Saludetes ;-(

----------

## chrootman

A mi me aparece que >=dev-libs/gjs-x.xx.x::gentoo requiere sys-libs/ncurses con abi_x86..

También puede ser un problema de gcc, yo tengo está versión.

```
eselect gcc list

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-11.2.1 *

eselect binutils list 

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.38 *

```

Normalmente me funciona MAKEOPTS="-j1" y "--autounmask-write" o esperar al siguiente emerge --sync.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1107422-start-0.html

----------

## Luciernaga

Hoy he formateado las particiones y vuelto a iniciar una nueva instalación de Gentoo pero .... con SYSTEMD y ...

todo iba bien hasta cuando ha llegado el momento de instalar GJS ... que ha fallado de nuevo.

Ahora voy a probar de compilar con un solo core (-j1) para ver qué sucede ...   :Embarassed: 

Hasta pronto ... ;-(

----------

## Luciernaga

Tampoco compila con un solo core (-j1) en el make.conf la ebuild GJS con gnome 40 ...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## chrootman

https://github.com/gentoo/musl/issues/455

El mismo problema y tiene habilitado:

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going --with-bdeps=y --autounmask-write=y"
```

No creo que aclare nada, pero podrías colocar emerge --info

De una instalación de funtoo me aparece esto:

```
dev-libs/gjs-1.68.2: >=dev-util/meson-0.56.0 >=dev-util/ninja-1.8.2 x11-libs/cairo[X,svg] virtual/pkgconfig >=dev-libs/glib-2.66.0 dev-libs/libffi:0/7= app-arch/xz-utils sys-libs/readline:0/8= >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.66.1:0/0= dev-util/meson-format-array dev-lang/spidermonkey:78
```

```
>=dev-libs/glib-2.66.0 required by (dev-libs/gjs-1.68.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo gtk readline -examples -sysprof -test" ABI_X86="(64)"
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola amigos:

Hoy he vuelto a las andadas con GJS ... (laleche)   :Embarassed: 

Emito lo siguiente:

emerge --sync 

emerge --oneshot sys-apps/portage

emerge -av --update --deep --newuse @world 

... y la actualización no furula ...   :Embarassed: 

Emito: emerge -av gnome-base/gnome y después de instalar (o reinstalar unas pocas ebuilds) se rompe la compilación con GJS otra vez ....   :Embarassed: 

¿el resultado? es este ...   :Embarassed: 

```
Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/systemd, gcc-11.2.1, glibc-2.34-r10, 5.15.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.15.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_FX-8370_Eight-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.34

KiB Mem:    16351024 total,  14260232 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 23 Apr 2022 14:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 06ecb264c365105dc3bd458d5754251c3e939c5d

sh bash 5.1_p16

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p2) 2.37

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.3::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.0-r6::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.9.9-r1::gentoo, 3.10.2_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:         1.58.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.22.2::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.60.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.7-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.29::gentoo

sys-apps/systemd:          249.11::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.16.5::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.37_p1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             11.2.1_p20220115::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            13.0.1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.34-r10::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://ftp.rnl.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/pub/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="(gstreamer (multilib) (ssl 64bit X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apparmor audit bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elfutils encode exif ffmpeg) flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnuefi gnutls) gpm gtk gtk+ gtk3 gui http iconv icu ipv6 java jpeg kmod lcms ldap libglvnd libnotify libtirpc lz4 lzma mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nat ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf php png policykit ppds python qrcode readline samba sdl seccomp slp spell split-usr sqlite ssl startup-notification svg systemd sysv-utils tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis winbind wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xkb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="(64) 64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse2check sse3 sse4" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-ES" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, LINGUAS, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS
```

----------

## cameta

hola a mi este programa me compila.

Yo lo que tengo diferente es esto

 ABI_X86="32 64" 

y tu tienes 

 ABI_X86="(64) 64"

----------

## chrootman

Hola de nuevo, lo mismo por acá y sys-libs/ncurses con abi_x86_32 en /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask o package.use/uservars, si no es eso, entonces es un bug   :Evil or Very Mad: 

http://www.gentoo.ru/node/24759

Ahí sale que pide una determinada versión de glib que se supone se obtiene actualizando el overlay, pero no veo que te aparezca ningún mensaje relacionado con eso.

----------

## quilosaq

@Luciernaga:

De tu emerge --info:

```
...

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.29::gentoo

sys-apps/systemd:          249.11::gentoo 

---
```

Es curioso que puedas tener instalados a la vez openrc y systemd ya que openrc depende de sysvinit y sysvinit y systemd son incompatibles.

Supongo que el problema ocurre en una instalación reciente. ¿Qué stage descargaste para hacer la instalación? ¿Qué profile elegiste una vez entraste en el chroot? ¿Cambiaste de profile mas adelante?

----------

## chrootman

deleteLast edited by chrootman on Fri Apr 29, 2022 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrootman

Hola de nuevo, por si sirve de algo tengo:

```
sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.29::gentoo

sys-apps/systemd:          250.4-r1::gentoo
```

```
sys-apps/systemd -sysv-utils

sys-apps/openrc -netifrc
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.44.10::gentoo  USE="ncurses pam unicode -audit -bash -debug -netifrc -newnet (-selinux) -sysv-utils" 249 KiB

```

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/systemd-250.4-r1:0/2::gentoo  USE="acl apparmor cgroup-hybrid dns-over-tls gcrypt kmod lz4 openssl pam pcre policykit resolvconf seccomp (split-usr) zstd -audit -build -cryptsetup -curl -elfutils -fido2 -gnuefi -gnutls -homed -hostnamed-fallback -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -pkcs11 -pwquality -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils -test -tpm -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 10,872 KiB

```

```
[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-42.0-r1::gentoo [42.0::gentoo] USE="browser-extension ibus networkmanager systemd -bluetooth (-elogind) -gtk-doc -telepathy -test" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8 -python3_10" 0 KiB
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.14.0-r1::gentoo  USE="X systemd -debug -doc (-elogind) (-selinux) -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1,329 KiB
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-3.04::gentoo  USE="nls (-ibm) (-selinux) -static -verify-sig" 216 KiB
```

```
>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.3 abi_x86_32

>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.1::pg_overlay vala -introspection
```

Y si puedo compilar dev-libs/gjs-1.70.1

Saludos.

p.d. Ahora podrías postear zz-autounmask, package.use, package.unmask, package.accept_keywords, make.conf, todo.[/quote]

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/systemd, gcc-11.2.1, glibc-2.34-r10, 5.15.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> ```
> ...

 

Tengo el:  

```
 [17]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/systemd (stable) *
```

Se supone que el tuyo debería generar menos problemas en relación a gnome.

Tienes activadas todas las opciones en el kernel para systemd?

Y la:

```
   │ │        Binary Emulations  --->                                      │ │ 
```

????   :Question: 

```
Gentoo Linux --->

  Support for init systems, system and service managers --->

     [*] OpenRC, runit and other script based systems and managers                          

     [*] systemd

cat .config | grep -i GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD=y
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Luciernaga

ya tá, ya tá ... resuelto el problema ... vais a alucinar con lo que tengo que exponer ...  :Very Happy: 

Completada la instalación de Gentoo (openRC) con un escritorio GNOME y apps.

https://www.imagebam.com/view/ME9QVS8

@chrootman

Gracias por tus esfuerzos en ayudarme.

@cameta

Gracias por responderme y leer mis tribulaciones. 

Probé y no me funcionó tu recomendación, el sistema me lo rechazaba con que debía poner en el make.conf ABI_X86="(64)"

@quilosaq

Nunca se me ha dado demasiado bien instalar Gentoo con systemd, algunas veces (pocas) he logrado que funcione la instalación y escritorio, pero ahora los tiros no van por ahí como veréis más adelante ....   :Confused: 

Consideraciones:

Primero, asegurarme de que el hardware funcione correctamente, éste equipo (GA-990FXA-UD5) no es nuevo precisamente ... https://www.imagebam.com/view/ME9QW3Y

Segundo, tal como digo anteriormente la tarjeta gráfica Nvidia GeForce GA 1030 (code PH-GT1030-O2G) https://www.asus.com/es/Motherboards-Components/Graphics-Cards/Phoenix/PH-GT1030-O2G/ que tenía instalada en el equipo no admitía el controlador universal NOUVEAU y solamente podía instalar un controlador privativo de NVIDIA en las Gentoo con KDE5 y Xfce4 que tengo instalados funcionando correctamente.

Tercero, al fallar la compilación de GJS y leyendo los resultados que presentaba en pantalla "sospechaba" que podía haber una relación de causa/efecto con xorg-server y la gráfica al rechazar instalarse GJS; cierto es que no lo puedo demostrar, pero ello me llevó a cambiar la gráfica 'GT 1030' por una inferior en rendimiento que tenía sin usar, tal como GeForce 8400GS https://www.amazon.es/EN8400GS-512M-LP-GeForce-GDDR2/dp/B00424NXDQ

Cuarto, una vez hecho el cambiazo y verificado que el equipo funcionaba correctamente, procedo nuevamente a la instalación de Gentoo con un stage3-amd64-desktop-openrc-20220424T170534Z.tar.xz, xorg, y el escritorio GNOME 40 completando la instalación felizmente con el controlador NOUVEAU.

Quinto, desconozco la razón por la cual la tarjeta 'GT 1030' citada no es compatible con el controlador NOUVEAU; el caso es que termina la primera fase de instalación de Gentoo sin problemas, pero en el primer reinicio se me colgaba, en cambio con el controlador privativo de Nvidia reiniciaba sin problemas, lo cual me dejaba estupefacto ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Definición de GJS:

GJS (GNOME JavaScript) es un entorno de programación comparable a Node.js. Proporciona un amplio conjunto de enlaces a bibliotecas en GNOME.

ecosystem, lo que permite a los desarrolladores crear aplicaciones rápidas y ricas en funciones con una apariencia reconocible.

NOTA: Con este apunte de definición empiezo a entender el porqué de tener problemas con la gráfica 'GT 1030' y Gnome 40, y NO en los escritorios de KDE5 y/o Xfce4. Por eso tomé la decisión de cambiarla por otra ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

No me será gran problema tener que reconfigurar los escritorios KDE5 y Xfce4 con la gráfica GeForce 8400GS ... espero.   :Shocked: 

Saludetes

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

>  Probé y no me funcionó tu recomendación, el sistema me lo rechazaba con que debía poner en el make.conf ABI_X86="(64)" 

 

A ver si lo que tienes con la otra grafica es un problema con la arquitectura. Hay varios sabores de stages de gentoo para las distintas arquitecturas y como que has comentado que tu equipo es relativamente antiguo..

https://bouncer.gentoo.org/fetch/root/all/releases/amd64/autobuilds/20220424T170534Z/stage3-x32-openrc-20220424T170534Z.tar.xz

Esta me parece que soporta los 32.

----------

## Luciernaga

Muchas gracias amigo cameta por el apunte que desconocía por completo ... de todas formas ya conseguí lo que quería.

Reconfigurada (en un plis/plas) la instalación de Gentoo con el escritorio XFCE4 ...   :Very Happy: 

https://www.imagebam.com/view/ME9R2MX

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Reconfigurada la instalación de Gentoo con el escritorio KDE5, sin problemas ...   :Smile: 

https://www.imagebam.com/view/ME9RDQU

Y con este mensaje doy por terminado este hilo.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

